# 200yd Muzzle



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm interested in hearing thoughts on a accurate 200 yard muzzle loader. I've seen the adds on the Remington 700.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I have an encore pro hunter that will shoot 200 yds all day.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

[quote="chillin";1938511]I have an encore pro hunter that will shoot 200 yds all day.[/quote]

what powder charge and bullet weight? most of my shots are the same as shotgun under 100yrds) I am curious of bullet drop at that yardage 
I am using 270gr with 100gr. powder (2 triple7) in 1 and 245 with same load in another


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I shoot a Thompson Center encore 50 caliber with 150 grains of powder. It shoots accurately at 200 yards all day long. I killed a doe standing at 350 yards
I almost over compensated and overshot ended up shooting her in the spine.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Most of your mid level to high end modern inline muzzle loading rifles will perform at 200 yards. With 100 grains of powder you are looking at something between 15"-18" drop when zeroed for 100 yards. With 150 grains of powder you will get 7"-11" drop when zeroed for 100 yards.

This is based on popular bullets in the 240 to 300 grain range.

With the proper bullet, sabot, powder, primer, loading technique and optic you can expect 200 yard performance. Just about any ML produced in the last 10 years is designed to shoot that far. Avoid the shorter barreled entry level guns and any rifle you pick should be good to go.

You don't need the Remington 700 to get there. I'd put anything with a 26"+ barrel rated for 150 grain charges up against the Remington with enough money left over to get a proper scope and still spend less.

Not that there is anything wrong with the Remington. I hear it's a darn fine rifle but if the only bar is set to 200 yards, then the less expensive guns with a long range optic will do that. The Remington could easily carry deer slaying energy out to 400-500 yards. At 400 yards the bullet trajectory has you holding 5+ feet high though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have 3 ml that is accurate out to 200 yrds. im like buckeye dan any of the inline ml designed to shoot magnum 150 grn charges should perform well at 200 yrds. you have to have a sabot and bullet that your gun likes. and you really should do a lot of practice at 200 yrds so you'll know just how much drop you have. and a good rangefinder would be nice just so you know your shooting 200 yrds and not 250 or 300 yrds.

I have a tc omega and a tc encore and my favorite the cva accura v2. I shoot the cva slickloads with a 250 grn bullet and 3 50 grn 777 pellets, and all 3 guns are good at 200 yrds but I do get about an 8" drop but my groups were good.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

200 yds is actually fairly easy to achieve with most mid to top line muzzleloaders. It is just a question of ballistics and drop and knowing that.

Some muzzleloaders can be souped up a bit and it makes repeatable longer shots a little easier to obtain due to the barrel qualities and the increased ballistic capibilities of the loads. Then 200 yds is really only mid range for some of them.

I will probably never shoot over 200-250 yds, but I know my gun is capable of putting a bullet consistently on target at 200 with relative ease.

NOTE: THIS TARGET HAS LOAD DATA WRITTEN ON THE TARGET. *DO NOT EVER *SHOOT THIS LOAD FROM A MUZZLOADER UNLESS IT IS SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED FOR IT'S USE. SEVERE DAMAGE, OR WORSE, COULD OCCUR!

An example of one of my muzzleloaders at 200 yds.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

The new Remington 700 is rated for 300 yards it can shoot 200 grains of powder. Just because its rated for 300 yards doesn't mean a hunter can take a deer at 300 yards the right bullet and a lot of practice is needed to take game at that range. The bullet slows down a lot in 300 yards therefore losing knockdown power.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I like to sight my knight in at 125 yds. 240 grain bullet on 100 grns of powder then I know to hold 1 ft at 200 to hit dead on. I doubt you'll do much 200 yd shooting unless it's wide open or out west. 

Pops


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ultimate Muzzleloader has been around for quite a few years it just wasn't a owned by Remington.

It shoots 200 grain ( 4 pellets) equivelant loads to 2400 FPS. That is fast as compared to most Muzzleloaders that shoot black powder substitutes. It is does however have pretty high recoil to obtain that speed. 

There are much easier and MUCH less recoil ways to push a bullet quite a bit faster than what it can deliver, but it requires a muzzle loader designed for smokeless powder and a little higher initial cost.

Where I hunt in Ohio is wide open and 200 yd shots are available if I elect to take them. I would never take a 200 yd shot offhand, but from solid rest, with light cross winds, I am very confident where the bullet will go and I don't have to think about how much to hold over, it is a point and shoot situation


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

fishguy 888 said:


> The new Remington 700 is rated for 300 yards it can shoot 200 grains of powder. Just because its rated for 300 yards doesn't mean a hunter can take a deer at 300 yards the right bullet and a lot of practice is needed to take game at that range. The bullet slows down a lot in 300 yards therefore losing knockdown power.


At 400 yards the 700 has roughly the same performance as a .454 Casull fired at 50 yards from a handgun. 750ish ft pounds of energy and 1150ish FPS. Which is well within the terminal performance limits of most ML bullets. It'll penetrate and expand as advertised.

If the gun will group, it'll kill deer with those numbers easily.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have TC Encore and I can comfortably shoot 150 yards. I did not try 200 yards because 150 yards is the max I can shoot at the range I use. 
I have tried 150 grains of powder but I cannot get any consistency. I have tried 100 grains with pellets and I get a flier 1 out of every 5 shots. After doing some research and testing, I backed it off to 90 grains of loose powder and now it is a tack driver. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies ! 
I made it out this afternoon. Right at 5PM I had at least 10 does (and one buck?) come into the field where I was expecting them. I set up in what I thought would be a great spot for a shot. When they made it into the field I put the scope on the closest one. I just cant believe how small they look. Scope is a Simmons 2x32 shotgun. 
I bought this gun from my wife's cousin. I thought he told me if I centered the diamond at the intersection of the cross hairs on a target at 100 yards, top to bottom of the diamond is approx. 16", and a rough approx. of a deer's chest. (I also thought he said this was a good way to double check my target 100yard distance.) It cant be 16", maybe at 50 yards...
So tomorrow I will: #1. pace off the distance and figure out better place to sit. #2. Put a range finder on my next years Christmas list! #3. practice, practice, practice. 
Could be that I am that far off on judging distance? Muzzle loader is sighted in for 100 yards and I've shot several at approx. 50 yards.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I am pretty horrible at judging distances beyond 100 yards myself. A range finder is a necessary piece of equipment for me. I'd get a better scope too. The parallax is limited to 50 yards and 2x is pretty weak.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *Full_Choke*:
> 
> So tomorrow I will: #1. pace off the distance and figure out better place to sit. #2. Put a range finder on my next years Christmas list! #3. * practice, practice, practice. *


That's a great idea. 

It's obvious by now that most modern ml'ers are very capable of accurate 200' shooting once we figure out the load our rifle likes. 

There is just no substitute for range time when shooting distance. And I've found the longer the distance, the more things there are to consider and the more time I need to spend at the range. Wind is a biggie. Obviously, there's a huge difference in POI when shooting in a 0-5mph steady crosswind than shooting in a 15-20mph steady crosswind. Shooting a 250grn bullet with 110grs of BH209, have had wind affect POI 8-15 inches depending on the wind. 
Shooting heavier loads may reduce the crosswind affect but then the drop is more. 
Shooting lighter loads ='s less drop, more crosswind affect. 
Kind of a trade off and we just have to pick a load that our rifle likes and practice,practice,practice with it to know where it hits and find out our shooting limits.
I know I just have to calculate and adjust for these winds and the only way I'm gonna be able to do that is again, practice shooting in them. 

Gusting high winds(10-20mph) presents a whole other set of issue's in which although I've shot 200's at paper in, for obvious reasons I've never felt confident enough to shoot at a deer at that range under those conditions. 

Humidity and shooting in cold versus hot weather can also affect POI. 

Since most all my 100'+ shooting has been done from a rest, I've never mastered shooting free hand and hitting the kill zone on a consistent enough basis to feel confident of taking a shot at a deer beyond this range without a rest either. 

Guess the bottom line is while all these factors may affect our POI at 50-100yds but still keep us in a deer kill zone, they will drastically affect POI at 200's and the POI can be carried clear out of the kill zone.


----------

